# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Tadpoles! And Helios wants to eat them.

## Eli

I just wanted to share pics from my "expedition" to the lake behind my house today. I found seven tads and two fish :Smile: . Many spiders and wasps too :Frown: . 









I plan on trying to raise the tads into frogs. Can anyone say what the big one on the rock is? I was thinking green frog. It has teeny legs already. Helios has deadly plans for them :Big Grin: 


The Frog chooses its owner. Treat your life-long friend with respect and care and it will never disappoint!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## limnologist

Do you know what type of fish those were? I think the tad is a green frog.

----------


## Eli

I have no idea. They look like mini pikes but i have never seen adults in the lake :EEK!:

----------


## Eli

The other six tads are either pickerel frogs, southern leopards or maybe wood frogs


The Frog chooses its owner. Treat your life-long friend with respect and care and it will never disappoint!

----------


## Eli

I have noticed that the green frog tad is slightly tilted. I know pickerel frogs are slightly toxic but are their tads toxic too?


The Frog chooses its owner. Treat your life-long friend with respect and care and it will never disappoint!

----------


## Strider18

Lol. They kind of do look like mini pikes  :Smile:

----------


## Cece

It is a leapord frog.

----------


## Eli

Unfortunately, even though i have separated the green frog tad from the other six it is still not well. It has not eaten at all and i am planning on releasing it tomorrow. Hopefully it'll make it and have a good life as a wild frog living in the wilderness. (I am planning to release the other six once they are frogs) they are all doing well and eating and creating a mountain of poop everyday. 


The Frog chooses its owner. Treat your life-long friend with respect and care and it will never disappoint!

----------


## Strider18

:Frown:  I hope you can get the frog to eat and when you release it, it will have a nice long happy life  :Smile:

----------


## Eli

Update: i didn't ever release the sick tad. He started eating and has been doing better. He has gotten lighter in color too. From almost black to a light olive green. He has teeny little legs and just a few minutes ago; THEY MOVED! The other six have been devouring the lettuce that i put in. At this rate, I'm going for 100% survival to froghood! :Big Grin: 


The Frog chooses its owner. Treat your life-long friend with respect and care and it will never disappoint!

----------


## Amy

Congrats Eli!  I tried raising toad tads a few years ago.  In hindsight, we tried to raise way way too many.  My kids must have brought home 100 of them.  After about 20 died, I made them take them back where they found them.  I've been very intimidated by the idea of having tads since then though!

----------


## Eli

They are really quite simple. I never keep more than ten at one time so it is not overwhelming. Try one first amd if he makes it then you can easily raise alot later :Smile:

----------


## Eli

Have not updated in a LONG time. Unfortunately five of the seven, including the green frog tad which i had affectionately named "Scar" due to the large, you guessed it, scar along his side, died. Only two survived :Frown: . I did notice that some sort of fungus had swept through the tank. Luckily, the two that didn't get infected made it to frog hood. They turned into cute little pickerel frogs :Big Grin: ! Of course (like every time i successfully raise a tad) I'm going on vacation on Sunday! And will not be back till saturday! (During which time i will be jet-lag cranky). Normally, this wouldn't be a problem. But with the fungus that infected the other tads (pretty sure not chytrid cause all the frogs in the lake are fine. None dead that I've found) should i release the two baby froglets?! I would HATE for them to die but hate even MORE for me to release some sort of pathogen into the lake. Help!


The Frog chooses its owner. Treat your life-long friend with respect and care and it will never disappoint!

----------

